# Release Hand



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a question, but a little background info first. I shoot a hinge style release. When shooting spots 3/D especially when hunting the shot /release sometimes will not happen. spots 3/D I can let down but hunting I do not have that luxury. I have my release set kinda hot because of that issue. But I think I have figured out what the problem is and wanted to see what you guys thought. It is a hinge release witch means that in order for the shearing mechanism to work properly it has to pivot. So when the shot would not go off (so to speak) I believe there was tension in my release hand witch in turn does not let the pivoting happen. So I tried to relax my release hand like it was just there for the ride and bang it was gone before I knew it, to soon as a matter of fact. So I set my release a little colder and with a relaxed R-hand it seem to be much much better. In the past I would have a sometimes shaky sight picture right before the shot went off, trying to pull with my hand instead of relaxing and using my back is what I believe was happening. What do you think???

Long way to go yet, but trying to fix one thing at a time has helped in the process.

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A tense hand means a tense draw arm. Once coming into anchor work on relaxing the entire draw arm and maintaining your back tension. Kind of like your arm is a hydraulic jack and your bleeding off the pressure into the back. After coming off the peg relax both the thumb and the pinky. This will help the hand relax. If your release is set just right you will be able to execute the shot by increasing back tension. Once you have started your aiming process, just a slight increase in the back will git her gone. 

Shoot some short games and teach yourself this technique. It works great. 

.02


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Sub,


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

I suffer the same problem, and I know its a bit of cheat and you and I are way better off listening to sub, but try a trigger release bt because you can actually get your arm and hand in to a fully relaxed position and then release the trigger n pull. I have mine set fairly hot so that I know when it's going to go off. Anyway short cuts don't fix problems but it could help. Good luck.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

another thing to evaluate in your hunting shot, is the time you have to get the shot off. most everyone thinks they have way less time than they do, because..."what if the deer moves", or "he's 'gonna walk off before I get the shot off". 
these will make getting that shot off difficult, because you feel rushed, but don't want to command that shot off with your hinge. 
I hunt with my hinge also, and know I get that feeling all the time. on those shots where I am relatively sure the deer isn't going to move on me, the shots go with out any effort, if I draw on a deer that I think might walk off before the shot, that tenseness will delay my shot. 
the bottom line is,... that every time I tensed up, there was really no reason to because the deer didn't walk off, and when I did hold the shot, until I was a little more relaxed, there was plenty of time and I still got the animal.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Ron, I will chew on that a little.


----------

